# Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern



## Blizard (20. April 2009)

<meta http-equiv="CONTENT-TYPE" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><title></title><meta name="GENERATOR" content="StarOffice 8  (Win32)"><style type="text/css"> 	<!-- 		@page { size: 21cm 29.7cm; margin: 2cm } 		P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm } 	--> 	</style> Was ist eure Meinung:


 Für einen Ansitz von 4 Stunden mit der Feederrute wieviel Futter +  Maden verwendet ihr? (jetzt im April).    


 Wie lange dauert es bei euch im durchschnitt zu dieser Jahreszeit bis der erste Biss beim Feederfischen kommt und was macht ihr wenn nach einer Stunde noch kein Biss zu verzeichnen ist?
 Wie sucht ihr die Fische ?  


 Danke!


----------



## schriever (20. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

Flachere Regionen mit viel Bewuchs würde ich jetzt aufsuchen. 
Futtermenge 2-3 Liter, kommt halt auch drauf an welche Fischart zu erwarten ist.
Fisch sind meißtens nach 10-20 minuten am Platz. Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist der April einer der fängigsten Monate. 
Nach einer Stunde noch kein biss ist natürlich übel, ist beim Brassen angeln allerings durchaus im Rahmen. Ein Platzwechsel kann oftmals wunder bewirken, wird oftmals unterschätzt!


----------



## Koalabaer (20. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

@Blizard

wieviel Futter?weiß ich nicht...alle max.5min warten...dann neu füllen.IM FLUSS!
Bei mir reichen so 1,5kg meistens für einen Ansitz.
Nach einer Stunde noch keinen Biss?
Du angelst dann echt am falschen Platz.Gehe ruhig beim Feedern in die Strömung(mittelschneller Fluß)...die Burschen werden dann relativ schnell dein Futter finden.
angelst du mit Schnurclip,triffst also relativ die selbe Stelle?


----------



## haenschen (20. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

ich welchsel regelmäßig nach 5 minuten den köder bzw. den lokstoff , wenn ich noch kein fischkontakt hatte , zu dieser jahreszeit neheme ich in in einen fluss mit 60 gr. futterkörben 3 kg futter für 4 stunden , und zu dieser jahreszeit stehen die brassen auf rotwürmer mit coldwater (Zammataro's Coldwater) wenn du den ersten brassen fangen kontest muss du etwas lebendköder ins futter mischen , da brassen schwarmfische sind und futter brauchen . wenn du anfütterst  , in einen strom wo +60 gr futterkörbe gebraucht werden, 20 mal bevor du einen köder bzw vorfach  montierst hast an . danach sind bestimmt fische auf den platz und wie gesagt, wenn du den ersten brasse gefangen hast , tuhe 3 maden mit im futterkorb . Wichtig ist : Mit SCHNURCLIP angeln , da die fische sonst verstreut stehen , und immer den selben platz anpeieln , ziehle was etwas auffälliges an der gegenüberliegenden uferkante . 
ich hoffe das du damit schon was anfangen kontest  
und weiterhin , 
viel Petri

Mfg haenschen


----------



## Koalabaer (20. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

@haenschen
genau so wird es gemacht!
sind echt viele Tipps in deiner Antwort...hoffentlich setzt der Themenersteller diese auch um?
Noch schöner, er würde anschließend mal berichten!

PSithmarschen?schöne Grüße nach Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## Blizard (20. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

<meta http-equiv="CONTENT-TYPE" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><title></title><meta name="GENERATOR" content="StarOffice 8  (Win32)"><style type="text/css"> 	<!-- 		@page { size: 21cm 29.7cm; margin: 2cm } 		P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm } 	--> 	</style> vielen dank für die tollen Infos,
was haltet ihr von der folgenden Taktik? (im Baggersee)


 Im Uferbereich anfangen und immer nach ca. 30min ohne Biss die Entfernung um 25m vergrößern.
 Oder sollte man gleich wenn nichts beisst die Stelle komplett wechseln.


 Für 4 Stunden  
 2 kg. Futter
 0,500 l. Maden
 1 Dose Mais


----------



## Blizard (20. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

@koalabaer am WE. bin ich am See da werde ich die Tips beherzigen und euch berichten.


----------



## Koalabaer (20. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*



Blizard schrieb:


> <meta http-equiv="CONTENT-TYPE" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><title></title><meta name="GENERATOR" content="StarOffice 8  (Win32)"><style type="text/css"> 	<!-- 		@page { size: 21cm 29.7cm; margin: 2cm } 		P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm } 	--> 	</style> vielen dank für die tollen Infos,
> was haltet ihr von der folgenden Taktik? (im Baggersee)
> 
> 
> ...



nicht unbedingt empfehlendswert!
Suche wenn vorhanden...die Stelle ,wo das abfallende Ufer in die Gleichmäßigkeit übergeht!
Dort hinwerfen und immer nur dorthin!
Sollte die Angestelle hindernissfrei sein,werden die Fische dein Futter finden(und auch den Hakenköder)


----------



## Koalabaer (20. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*



Blizard schrieb:


> @koalabaer am WE. bin ich am See da werde ich die Tips beherzigen und euch berichten.



starte einfach mit 16-18Haken!1.00-1.20cm Vorfachlänge!
im Baggersee noch nicht übertreiben mit den MADEN!
Viele werden sagen zu LANG!
schreib mal Bitte wie es gelaufen ist!
Fände es schön wenn du Erfolg hast!Sollte es voll in die Hose gehen?trotzdem schreiben...bekommen WIR schon hin#h


----------



## Blizard (20. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

ist es ratsam beim Feedern so etwas wie ein Marker zu verwenden? als alternative zum Schnurklip . Oder ist die Gefahr sich zu verhedern zu groß.


----------



## Hobbit (20. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

was sollte sich verheddern, wenn man nen schnurmarker benutzt?

du kannst ja anstatt dem schnurclip auf der suple einen ring/schlaufe aus power gum (z.b.) benutzen, wenn du angst hast dir die schnur zu beschädigen


mfg Hobbit


----------



## Andal (20. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

Er meint ein Markerfloat, eine Markierungspose, so wie beim Karpfenfischen. Das wäre mir aber zu umständlich. Nach jedem Wurf mit dem Feeder das Ding einziehen, so dass es am Grund beim Blei steht. Anders ginge es auch nicht, denn wenn ein gehakter Fisch die Markierungsleine mitnimmt, dann kann man gleich das stricken anfangen.


----------



## Koalabaer (20. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*



Blizard schrieb:


> ist es ratsam beim Feedern so etwas wie ein Marker zu verwenden? als alternative zum Schnurklip . Oder ist die Gefahr sich zu verhedern zu groß.



ich empfehle dir den Schnurclip!glaub mir, ist auf Dauer sehr genau.
Übe einfach mal am Wasser.Versuche deine spätere Angelstelle nur wenige Meter zu ÜBERWERFEN(beim Üben noch OHNE Clip).
Wenn dir das gut gelingt,einclippen!
Jetzt ganz WICHTIG!nachdem der Korb fliegt...die Rute zurück in die 12-13Uhr Position und locker in der Hand halten!
Du wirst merken wie schon die Angel nach vorne schwingt,und der Korb abbremst.Das leichte Überwerfen streckt dann auch noch super die Schnur.


----------



## haenschen (21. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

Es ist eigentlich egal wo man sitzt , die fische werden schon zu dir kommen wenn die lokstoffe in dein futter gefällt .
wenn du vielleicht ausgelutschte maden auf den hacken hast , kürze denn das vorfach wenn du den biss nicht mitbekommen hast .
ich bestehe auf ein Fangbericht :m

ich hoffe das war in den vorrigen beitrag nicht zu viele tipp's |rolleyes

Aber auf welchen fisch geht es eigentlich , hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen
mfg Haenschen
________________________________________
Rauchen ist eine sucht, Angeln aber auch!


----------



## Blizard (22. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

@haenschen danke für die Tips!
Ich hoffe die Brassen oder sogar ein Karpfen werden das süße und dunkle Futter mit 1/3 Hanf (gemahlen) mögen. 

der Bericht folgt!


----------



## haenschen (22. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*



Blizard schrieb:


> @haenschen danke für die Tips!
> Ich hoffe die Brassen oder sogar ein Karpfen werden das süße und dunkle Futter mit 1/3 Hanf (gemahlen) mögen.
> 
> der Bericht folgt!


 keine ursache #6 
dafür ist doch ein forum da . 
nicht unbedingt süßes futter , 
im sommer sollte man süßes futter nehmen und im herbst/frühling herbes futter , aber versuch erstmal mit süßem futter , und mach dir zusätzlich currymaden , 
maden von sägespäne befreien und in curry ''einlegen'' .die maden ein bisschen einziehen lassen (über nacht) .
das kann auch manchmal ein bringer sein .


----------



## Blizard (27. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

<meta http-equiv="CONTENT-TYPE" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><title></title><meta name="GENERATOR" content="StarOffice 8  (Win32)"><style type="text/css"> 	<!-- 		@page { size: 21cm 29.7cm; margin: 2cm } 		P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm } 	--> 	</style> Hallo Leute,
am We. war ich nun am Wasser nachmittags für 4 Std. und am nächsten Tag morgens für 4 Std. Leider ohne Erfolg.

gefischt habe ich in 4m Tiefe an einer Kante mit Maden und 
Wurm.
Futtermischung:
Select Feeder (Mosella) 
hanf mischung (Dynamit Baits)
topsicret Aroma Karpfen. 

die Köder wurden noch nichteinmal angerührt.
Ps. mit dem Schnurklip hat prima geklappt.

Andere Angler am See hatten auch nicht viel Glück aber Spass hatte ich trotzdem. Ich versuche es weiter und halte euch auf dem Laufendem


----------



## Siermann (27. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

War am WE auch draußen und habe m der Picker gefischt. Insgesamt waren 7 angler am Teich und bis 11 Uhr fing keiner etwas (nur ich an der Schilfkante konnte von um 5 uhr bis halt um 11 uhr 4 Schleien und 3 Karpfen fangen ,mein Vati hatte seine Feederruten nur 5 meter neben meinem Platz und fing gerade mal 1 Schleie v 22cm und einen Karpfen von 55cm SUPER FISCH  für dieses Gewässer).
Die anderen blieben OHNE ERFOLG!!!!!!!!!
ÜBRIGENS: Köder waren 3 Maden im Mussle Dip v Pelzer gedippt


Was ich damit sagen wollte/möchte ist das es viel vom Platz abhängt und wen andere angler nichts fangen solltest du probieren und experimentieren zB mit neuen Ködern oÄ (und es sollte für dich auch ein ansporn sein ,wenigstens einen Fisch zu fangen =wen schon die anderen nichts fangen).

GRUß
tIM


----------



## haenschen (27. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*



Blizard schrieb:


> <META content="StarOffice 8  (Win32)" name=GENERATOR><STYLE type=text/css>     <!--         @page { size: 21cm 29.7cm; margin: 2cm }         P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm }     -->     </STYLE> Hallo Leute,
> am We. war ich nun am Wasser nachmittags für 4 Std. und am nächsten Tag morgens für 4 Std. Leider ohne Erfolg.
> 
> gefischt habe ich in 4m Tiefe an einer Kante mit Maden und
> ...


 
ich habe mal ne frage, auf welche fischart wird am meisten in dem gewässer geangelt ? 

was auch noch ein tipp ist , angel immer gegenwind, denn wackelt die spietze nicht so beim biss sodern entgegend und so kannst du den biss besser erkennen. 
fals du noch ein paar einzelne tipps brauchst , schreib einfach :m 

Mfg haenschen


----------



## Angelnobse (27. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

Hy #h,
 Sorry das ich mich hier mal  mit reinhänge .

Ich (43)bin auch noch Anfänger und möchte jetzt am Wochenende auch auf Grund mit  Feeder angeln da diese Methode hier bei uns am See sehr erfolgreich ist .

Nur hat da vielleicht jemand ein Rezept für mich ?

Wenn ich den Russen der da am see einen nach den anderen gezogen hat richtig verstanden habe dann nimmt er 

Haferflocken
Paniermehl
geschrotetes Korn

Kann das sein ?


----------



## Koalabaer (27. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

kann schon sein!
ich würde an deiner Stelle allerdings für ca.2.50Euro eine fertige Feederfuttermischung aus dem Laden nehmen.
Wichtig gerade im Stillgewässer,nicht zu sehr anfeuchten!


----------



## Blizard (28. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

<meta http-equiv="CONTENT-TYPE" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><title></title><meta name="GENERATOR" content="StarOffice 8  (Win32)"><style type="text/css"> 	<!-- 		@page { size: 21cm 29.7cm; margin: 2cm } 		P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm } 	--> 	</style> @Angelnobse mir hat am We ein Angler einen Tipp gegeben was das Futter betrifft. Er nimmt eine Basis Futtermischung z.b Topsicret 3kg Beutel streckt ihn mit ca. 1/3 Paniermehl und rundet das ganze mit einem Aroma Konzentrat ab (je nach dem was man haben möchte) so kann man etwas beim Futter Sparen und fängig soll es wohl auch wohl sein.

@haenschen gefingen wird bei uns eigentlich alles an Weißfisch von Brassen Rotaugen usw. (wenig Schleien) hin und wieder mal ein Karpfen. Die Bedingungen waren eigentlich recht gut zur Bisserkennung es gab nur leider keine Bisse.

@Siermann ich freue mich für dich! es ist echt ein schöner Fang. Und Recht hast du!


----------



## haenschen (29. April 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

@Blizard 
ich habe am WE ein wettkampfangeln , und werde sozusagen ein "protokoll" führen und denn kannst du dir(und auch andere user) ein paar tipps entnehmen .

Sind in dem gewässer die brassen und rotaugen auch so doll verbreitet?


----------



## haenschen (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Futtermenge + Fische finden beim Feedern*

naja , protokoll ich hab ich nicht gemacht , aber ich kann euch was sagen , ich habe mit einer 0,35 er schlagschnur gefischt , allerdings war die montage zu klein , die schnur zu dick  und fazit ist das die schnur sich sozusagen tot-gekreuselt hat  
ich habe auf 40 meter entfernung gefischt mit 60 gr futterkörben und nachdem ersten biss muss lebendköder mit in den korb sonst kam der nächste biss erst nach ca. 20 min. 
wie gesagt , die montage konnte man vergessen , und so konnte man auch dieses angeln vergessen , in mein sektor wurde ich 6. von 12   mit 900 gr. 
für unser gewässer ist das sehr schwach , ein kumpel von mir , der in den sektor davor  gefischt hatte , und normalerweise fängt er immer um die 10kg, heute fing er nur 1 kg


----------

